# Polarion PH40



## Steve'O (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there,

The parcel man delivered me a new ph40 today :twothumbs

I could not resist from getting one any longer, all thanks to Patriot's and Vee73's excellent youtube video's on polarion hid and all the many great threads on this forum, I'm now broke once again :thumbsup:

I've been outside with it tonight, I had the light on for about 10 minutes or so, and oh yeah this little beauty is one bright puppy alright.

Just one question for you guy's with HID knowledge about the beam. The very intense small centre hotspot looks blue in color, even after initial start up when warm, it stays a very blue tint.
Is this normal for this light when new, and if so, will the blueness decrease or go away completely after a certain amount of hours ?



Thanks for any replies, 

Steve


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

do you know for sure what color temp. the Bulb is sounds like 6000k or more depending on how blue. you may want to check to see what bulb you have 6000k should be just a tad blue hint I try to stay in the warmer end with HID bulbs 4300k is as low or warm as I'll go and and 5000k is as hight or cold as I'll go. I dont mind the 6000k if thats all I can get tho as its only a slight tint of blue 7,8,9000K all get deeper in the blue range and its gets deeper blue from there till you hit purple. 4300K has the best output without being yellowed out.


Joe


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Polarion do not use 6000 kelvin lamps in their lights. It is not 6000k or even in the 5000 range, I know what these temperature's look like.

It is a 4300k bulb as far as I know, it Say's so on top of the bezel.

The only other bulb they fit is a 5200k-5400k in the Abyss U2 Dive Light for underwater photography, and that is optional.

The whole of the beam is blue only for a few seconds at turn on then quickly changes through brilliant white to a warmer white.

It is only the very centre of the hot spot that has a blue tinge, the rest of the beam is warm white.

cheers.


----------



## Joe_torch (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Good catch & contragulation!

I've a PH50 for almost 3 years. I do notice the colour of the the very center of the hotspot is lighter. I think it is due to the design of the great rellector. This form the pencil beam so make the PH40/50 a good thrower but still with a bright & large corona for closer range usage.
You can visit the great thread originated by Patirot for beam shot of the PH series. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196233-Polarion-PH-50-Main-Thread

Enjoy your light!

Joe


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe,

Yes, the very centre of the beam is very intense for throw, but on my light it has a very blue-ish tinge that I hope will fade with use.

I don't think it is noticeable at distance, but it is at 50 yards or less. 

Cheers.


----------



## ledpwr (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice buy!

The colour difference could likely be caused by colour differences in the arc, I was surprised by when I started playing with my solarc 14w hid (for a mag mod) as the anode side of the arc is significantly cooler in colour than the cathode side as shown in my avatar. I dont know if this difference will fade over time. I have also found when focused on the anode hotspot, the bright centre of the beam is a lot more blue than the rest of the hotspot and if focused on the cathode hotspot the centre is a lot warmer.

Here is a larger picture of my avatar, it is a projection of the 14w hid arc also showing the hotspots at each electrode used for massive throw.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Steve'O,

Congrats on your new purchase! That feeling you get when you turn that light on for the first time... you'll never forget it. 

Regarding the blue tint at the hotspot: It's probably something that will disappear after the bulb's break-in period. I just turned my PH50 on and it's definitely a nice yellow/white color. It may also be something more noticeable during white wall hunting.


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for that ledpwr, that's interesting.


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi dudemar,

Yes it's bright, that's for sure. 
I like the form factor, it handle's very well and the power to weight ratio is great.

I'm not too bothered just yet about the blue tint hot spot, we'll see... I hope it will fade away.

You have the 50w, yeah... i'm envious, it's a pity they discontinued it.
There are still a few new one's out there, but the price is even more scary  

Cheers.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

Steve'O I was looking at my Hid this morning it uses a Phillips 4300K bulb. was looking at the bulb so as not to blind myself looking just at the top portion from the side. _It had a blue looking color _till it warmed up good. My light on a white wall shows it is just a nice warm white. I shut the light down and checked the hotspot on the wall as the light turned on and warmed back up it did apear to have a distinct blue tint but only till the bulb warmed up. I wonder why this is and possibly your issue may be this and will go away eventually my bulb has about 7 hours of run time on it now.


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I hope it will reduce with some hours on it.
I read on this forum in a thread some while back about the bulbs. I think someone said the color can change after a bit of mileage.

Anyway,

Cheers.


----------



## merel (May 7, 2011)

Hi Steve,

My Polarion PS-PH40 has a colortemp of about K4100. The hotspot does'nt look blue at all. You can find my review of this lamp at www.tvwg.nl
Click Testrapporten, Zaklampen, Polarion.
The review is written in Dutch language, but the beamshots are speaking for themselves. I bought the lamp about two years ago in the Netherlands.

Cheers


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2011)

SteveO, I completely missed this thread somehow. Either than or my posts were lost during the CPF Meltdown. I vaguely remember somebody with a Polarion stating that the beam had some blue tint to it, which I addressed but perhaps this is the thread.

In any case, you might want to post some beamshots but on the surface of your description it really doesn't sound correct to me at all. My Polarions all had / have nice, warm, inviting beams to them, leaning toward the 'yellow' or incandescent look. Let's just say it's more to the yellow side that it is the blue side. I suspect that you might have run into the odd, imperfect Osram lamp but I know that Polarion will take care of it for you if you still think there's an issue. I hope this isn't the case but if you post some shot we might be able to further help. 

I'm glad this thread was bumped and congrats on your new Polarion!


----------



## Steve'O (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,


thanks for your replies.

Well after emails with polarion Korea, they told me the hotspot should not have any blue tinge at all and that it could be a bad bulb, so advised me to contact my supplier in the Netherlands.

The dealer asked me to send them a beamshot, now a good man with a camera may have got results, but when I tried the blueness was not evident in the photo's, but I explained to them it was definitely there for real.
So they told me to return the light to them for testing with another ph40 they had in stock, which they did, and their testing showed the same problem in BOTH lights.

I then asked them my options, and they felt it would probably be better at that time if they issued me a full refund if I wanted, which I then accepted.
They told me they will email me on the outcome of the problem.


Steve


----------



## jellydonut (May 8, 2011)

It's good that this gets sorted out. I'm glad Polarion is eager to keep their reputation up.

There definitely shouldn't be any blue. My PH-40 has the most perfect tint I've seen in a portable light.  It's the beam Hi-CRI LEDs dream of producing.


----------



## AEHaas (May 8, 2011)

"My PH-40 has the most perfect tint I've seen in a portable light. It's the beam Hi-CRI LEDs dream of producing."

Same here.

aehaas


----------



## Steve'O (May 9, 2011)

I'm just pleased I got my money back.

It makes one wonder how many passed quality control without being detected


----------



## dudemar (May 9, 2011)

Steve'O said:


> I'm just pleased I got my money back.
> 
> It makes one wonder how many passed quality control without being detected


 
Have you asked Ken Good at Polarion USA? He ships internationally and he'll definitely make it right. The Polarion Abyss looks very promising as shown here, and is a few hundred dollars cheaper than the PF/PH40 models:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313049


----------



## Patriot (May 10, 2011)

I remember now that you PM'd me about this. Perhaps it was just one batch that had some rare, out of spec, Osram lamps. I'm really glad it's getting sorted out though!


----------



## Steve'O (May 10, 2011)

It costs to much to buy one from USA what with shipping, then the big shock of having to pay hundreds of £££ in UK import duty and VAT.
The only way out of that one is if the value on the declaration is put at about $50, but surely no buyer in their right mind would chance that on a $2000 + light, even if the seller agreed to do it.

Anyway, I'm ok at the moment, maybe when the dual power PH series replaces the current one in the not too distant future, I might be tempted again.


----------



## Steve'O (May 10, 2011)

Yeah Patriot,

I thought that too about a iffy batch of lamps.

When they tested the light in the Netherlands after I returned it, they got a kelvin reading of around 5500k.

To my eyes it looked even more than that in the centre hotspot after comparing it to the color chart on polarion's USA site, it looked closer to 8000k plus.

I think the factory will sort it to keep the polarion brand name at the top of the ladder.


----------

